# Just wondering, is it possible to use Mini Cooper for Uber



## LAPasUber (Apr 28, 2015)

I sign up few month ago, but never got the car to try uber. Maybe just try a day using my wife car, since my is outdated 2002. Her is Mini Convert 2011.

Btw, just is there a list for Uber Plus Cars?


----------



## madman2k (Apr 22, 2015)

Is it the 4 door model? I think they all have to be 4 doors to drive for uber of any kind.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

You can try my friend got approved in an accord 2 door and it states 2 doors on his registration.


----------



## LAPasUber (Apr 28, 2015)

It's a 2 door convertible. Regular model. Guess, I'll bring it to the registration this weekend to see if they want to register it, or I need actually need a 4 door lol.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

If you do it in person it will be a definite no but, these people aren't car people they just go through applications and approve the obvious, if you do it online you may slip through.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

You can use a 2door car for sidecar.


----------

